# BBC Octoberfest - spare Kermode/Mayo tix



## belboid (Oct 11, 2012)

As part of whatever this Octoberfest malarkey is, there are umpteen shows being broadcast from Sheffield for the next three days.  One part thereof being the regular K&M Film Review show. 

I managed to get three tickets (entry not guaranteed - they always oversubscribe them), but at least one is going spare now - and it could be more if my bronchitis* doesnt improve.

If anyone fancies one or more, just let us know.







*bit of a cough


----------

